# Enhance dog food?



## hardwareman (Aug 10, 2009)

If anyone has been feeding Enhance or wants to in GA, east TN, or Alabama, I can help you out. I own a kennel and a couple hardware store where we have been selling it for several years and just go our first full truck load. I need help knowing what areas to call on. If you have questions please feel free to email me at [email protected]. 

Thanks
Adam


----------



## ksummerlin (Mar 26, 2009)

Where are your stores located? I am in SW Georgia.


----------



## hardwareman (Aug 10, 2009)

We have one in Flintstone, GA and the other in Tunnel Hill, GA (northwest corner). I am the distributor for Enhance in this area and am looking for stores to sell to. If you are interested in buying for yourself or to setup as a dealer, i would be happy to help. Let me know what you are interested in.

Thanks


----------



## john whitaker (Oct 30, 2008)

email sent


----------



## ksummerlin (Mar 26, 2009)

PM sent about dealership.


----------



## hardwareman (Aug 10, 2009)

Give me your email and i will send the info you need. THanks

Adam


----------

